# Strains Unknown......



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Big Cola is at Day 46
Smaller Cola is at Day 38
Seeds were a gift of mixed Strain, so strain is unknown on both plants.
Sorry.


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 15, 2007)

The one with the red background is an awesome looking bud. She is screaming how healthy and happy she feels.


----------

